#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  New Here

## JustaPan

Hello! I'm JustaPan, or Pandora, and I'm new to the site, but not really new to the Roleplaying scene. I've currently started to slow down on another site, so thought I'd start searching new places to write stories with people! Hope to make some new friends to write with! 

Not the greatest with intros, but if you have any questions, feel free to ask!

----------


## Sabes

Well good evening to ya, friend! *Tips hat in greeting*
It's nice to meet you. I'm Sabes. I hope you find yourself at home here in RPA. I've recently joined this site from being an avid rper since 2013 and I'm liking it here so far. Let me know if you need any help adjusting or finding roleplays, I've got a few to suggest if you'd like.

What kinds of genres are you interested in, pal?

----------


## Enigma

In the distance, sirens begin to wail. 

You can also hear an engine, racing hard coming towards you, the squeal of tires and the rattle of machine guns. Then around the corner appears an ancient car from the 20's, a gray Cadillac Phaeton with a Thompson machine gun hanging out the passenger sides, shooting in the air.

Just yards short of you, the driver stomps on the brakes. With a squeal, the massive car comes to a sudden stop as the machine guns disappear inside. 

"Mongo, you idiot!" you can hear from the back. "Why didya stop like dat? And why is dere black liquorish all over da floor boards?"

The driver turns, and you can see it's a giant badger wearing a prison striped jersey and a newsboy cap staring back at you.

"Boss, dere's a new person here."
"And dat's why you stopped?" the unseen voice rages. "Da first time we've been out in years, and you stop fer dat?!"
"We still got dat 'community service' dat judge gave us."

There's a sigh, then the passenger door opens. Three figures slip out, all about waist-high, badgers wearing prison striped pants and shirts. Two of them are holding their machine guns pointed upward, while the one in the middle is wearing a wide-brim hat and has a toothpick jutting out of the corner of his mouth.

"Hey, welcome ta RPA," Toothpick says with a nod. "You're new, so ta get started, pop yerself downtown and try posting to some of da games down there, get da mods ta notice you. Iffen they like what dey see, you'll be made like da rest of us."

"Ya tell 'em, boss!" one of the badgers says, leaning in close.
"Shut it, Buttons," Toothpick growls out of the toothpick side of his mouth, which somehow doesn't fall out.

"Uh boss," Mongo says, leaning out the window. "I think dey're gettin' close."
Toothpick sighs as he hears the approaching sirens. "Yeah, dey playin' our song. Be seein' ya!"

The badgers pile into the back seat and slam the door shut, and the ancient caddy races off into the night.

----------


## Sabes

@Enigma; you need a nickname
So I can call you something funny but not mean while you're going above and beyond on some things

*finishes reading your adventurous reply*

Oh wait. I need a nickname. "Buzzkill."

----------


## TommyBlack

Hey there  ::):  I'm new here *smiles* anyone feel free to PM me! I'm always open to meeting and RPing with anyone

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, JustaPan!

----------


## MimiDumpling

Hi :) I'm new too :) Welcome to the site!

----------


## Enigma

> Hey there  I'm new here *smiles* anyone feel free to PM me! I'm always open to meeting and RPing with anyone


 @TommyBlack;

"Well, what are youse just standin' around for?" Toothpick demands, shoving a paint brush in your hand. "We're paintin' dis town red, and we need every hand we can get."

He picks up a paint can, looks inside, then at the other two badgers. "Hey, we got any paint left?"
"Sorry boss," one of them says, looking up from his cut-throat game of solitaire. "Sent Mongo to find more."
"So why ain't you paintin'?"
"Gave da last of it ta Buttons," the gambler said, drawing a card and placing it on a stack. "So I took my five minute break."
"Yeah, how long ago was that?"
"Thirty minutes," the Shark shrugged, reaching for another card.

"Boss," said the badger working on the wall. "I like ain't got no paint at all left, can I stop?"
"Yeah, put it down," the tiny badger de capo says, pinching the corner of his eyes while his toothpick in the corner of his mouth just pointed away.

"Boss?" the gambler asked. "You goinna do that 'community service' bit now?"
"Gotta keep dat judge happy so we can hits those squirrels later," Toothpick sighed, then glances at you. 

"Okay, here how it works. You, yer new, so like no rights here at all. What ya need ta do is visit da Downtown forums, get yerself a little action goin' in dem games. Soon as da mods see yer okay, they'll make ya a 'made man.'" he says, giving you a wink just as an old pickup pulls up. A giant badger leans out the window. 

"Boss, I look all over town, ain't no red paint nowhere."
"So what are those cans in da back."
"Purple."

"Purple?" Toothpick demanded, nonpulsed for a moment, then leaned in angrily. "PURPLE? Ya can't paint a town purple! Everybody would think we're mooks or somethin'! Okay boys, pack it in, we're gonna have ta try something else." 

Buttons sighed, heading for the pickup while the Shark sighed and gathered his cards. 

"Be seein' ya," Toothpick said as the Shark climbed into the truck after Buttons. The giant badger gives you a tip of his newsboy cap and the truck rumbles down the street.

----------


## Sabes

> Hey there  I'm new here *smiles* anyone feel free to PM me! I'm always open to meeting and RPing with anyone


Oh, hello to you too!

----------


## Tessa1436

PM me anytime you guys want to RP. What are your favorite Genres to RP

----------

